
Understanding CSS Timing Functions - evo_9
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/04/15/understanding-css-timing-functions-2/?utm_source=html5weekly&utm_medium=email
======
ac2u
Thanks for submitting this. Excellent depth and impressive demos.

